# Punkin's Xmas Muck (Baileys)



## punkin (8/12/13)

Not a brew exactly just a recipe for a mix to make a better than Baileys xmas drink.

We make it starting about now till after New Years and then leave it alone otherwise yuo'll end up 20 kilos heavier if you drink it year round. Been making it for thirty years now, the recipe was given to me by an old Pom.

*Punkin's Muck*

Whip 3 farm eggs till fluffy. 
Keep beating with the mixer as you add... 
1 can sweetened condensed milk, 
about the same of thick cream 
1 tablespoon of chocolate topping 
1 teaspoon of good vannilla extract. 
Add 2 cups Scotch, Bourbon or Rum

Shake before pouring over ice... 

Keep refridgerated, lasts only days at most but would probably keep for a few weeks OK if it wasn't drunk up so quickly. 

The girls like it with a little milk, i tend to drink it over an ice cube. Over the holidays we drink it from breakfast on h34r:


----------



## humulus (8/12/13)

Might give this a go,looks like a high horsepower EggNog!


----------



## shaunous (8/12/13)

I'm giving this a crack Punkin, don't even need to hit the shops.

On a Side note, I have never ever had egg nog, and I have never seen anyone drink it, i see it in woolies in them little yellow milk cartons every year. Is it worth trying, or does it taste as bad as it sounds and it'll be a big waste of $.


----------



## humulus (8/12/13)

I dont mind the egg nog but you gotta pimp it up with brandy or similar!


----------



## punkin (8/12/13)

shaunous said:


> I'm giving this a crack Punkin, don't even need to hit the shops.
> 
> On a Side note, I have never ever had egg nog, and I have never seen anyone drink it, i see it in woolies in them little yellow milk cartons every year. Is it worth trying, or does it taste as bad as it sounds and it'll be a big waste of $.



Dunno about eggnog mate.

We use Ujssm for the Muck recipe, it works really well.


----------



## punkin (13/12/13)

Made a double batch today for some early xmas presents.

Came up with 2.4l which Pearsons Square tells me makes it 16.6% abv.

Used 3 vannilla beans and a teaspoon of extract, 6 fresh eggs from the chooks next door.


----------



## TheMechWarrior (3/12/14)

It's about that time of the year again


----------



## shaunous (3/12/14)

Sure is, one of the only things not culled out of my email inbox this recipe, that and emailed pictures of ex girlfriends, HUH!


----------



## sp0rk (3/12/14)

Thanks for the reminder blokes, I'll have to make some for xmas


----------



## shaunous (23/12/14)

WINNING!!!


----------



## jonnir (23/12/14)

Just to confirm the thick cream is thickened cream yeah?


----------



## HBHB (23/12/14)

Yep


----------



## sp0rk (24/12/14)

Grabbing the ingredients to make this on the way home today
looking forward to a glass of muck with waffles tomorrow morning


----------



## shaunous (24/12/14)

My first 2L batch didn't last long 

Lucky I bought double ingredients.


----------

